# Need Suggestions: Custom Reticle and Muzzle Brake



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

I want to get a muzzle brake and custom reticle for my hunting rifle, and I'm looking for suggestions on shops to perform the work in the area as well as brands of equipment to use. 

The rifle is a Sako M995 in .300 Win Mag. It has a Leupold VX-3 4.5-14 x40mm scope. What brake would you use on it? Who would you have install it? I contacted Leupold for a custom reticle, and they can do it with hash marks to 500 yards. I'd like to have marks further than that, just for fun, so are there other custom shops I could send it to for scope work? I don't really like the idea turrets, just because I don't want to have to think about dialing it in for a distance too much, but if you have those and really like them I would like to hear from you.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I see you're in Cache Valley, go see Dean Parker in Wellsville. He's done a lot of work for me and everything he's done has turned out top-notch. He's a benchrest shooter so he know presicion and he charges more than fair prices.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

If your looking for custom scope work regarding reticles and Leupolds there is only one company to consider IMO and that is TK LEE Company......these guys do top notch work and I am very happy with the work they done for me.

I have custom dots out to 1300 Yds in 100 Yd increments per the gun/load I am shooting and am very happy.

http://www.scopedot.com


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> If your looking for custom scope work regarding reticles and Leupolds there is only one company to consider IMO and that is TK LEE Company......these guys do top notch work and I am very happy with the work they done for me.
> 
> I have custom dots out to 1300 Yds in 100 Yd increments per the gun/load I am shooting and am very happy.
> 
> http://www.scopedot.com


I can vouch for NBR. He knows his stuff and knows what works.

I would also suggest Cross Canyon Arms for the break. They do a fantastic job. They are a little slow at times, but well worth the wait.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I like the break by Vaise. They work great and I think they look the best.-------SS


----------

